# Advice for Monnument Valley



## jollybdap (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am planning a trip to Monument Valley at the end of March, and would appreciate any advice on how to plan the trip. I will arrive in the afternoon, stay at the View hotel, and leave on the 2nd day in the afternoon.

Is there any photography tour you recommend? I would like to have a little more time taking my photos 

Thank you,
Eric


----------



## tolusina (Feb 16, 2016)

TPE
Free web app for desktop browsers
http://app.photoephemeris.com/?ll=37.004245,-110.173478&center=37.0197,-110.6831&dt=20160215214100-0700&z=8&spn=2.57,7.32

Home page with links to low cost mobile apps for iOS and ANDROID
http://photoephemeris.com/


----------



## lux (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been twice and taken Navajo spirit tours. Both great experiences. The second time don was our guide. I have never done a photo tour with them but the guys always seemed to know a fair amount about it and helped me out a lot.


----------



## jollybdap (Feb 17, 2016)

lux said:


> I've been twice and taken Navajo spirit tours. Both great experiences. The second time don was our guide. I have never done a photo tour with them but the guys always seemed to know a fair amount about it and helped me out a lot.



Thank you for the recommendation.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 23, 2016)

I was there this past September. Absolutely beautiful place. It is worth it taking a photo tour as they take you really up and close to beautiful sites. The iconic view from the parking is of course beautiful.I couldn't get a nice sunset shot as it became cloudy suddenly.


----------

